# The Paperwhite Poll - what did you order?



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have a Kindle Paperwhite watch thread, but this poll allows us to see what everyone has ordered in summary form. What's on your watch list? Let us know!

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

3g, so, fuschia.  wanted the blue cover, but it's shipping too late.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

PW Wi-Fi / SO and blue cover.


----------



## JackRabt (Sep 6, 2012)

PW with special offers, and black cover.  I originally ordered the fuscia, but when I saw a picture of it around the screen, I thought it looked like it could be distracting while reading....so I switched.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

PW 3G / SO and onyx cover


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

you didn't put 'didn't' because its not e ink...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

larryb52 said:


> you didn't put 'didn't' because its not e ink...


um, cause it IS e-ink..... please scroll down on the product page.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

telracs said:


> um, cause it IS e-ink..... please scroll down on the product page.


still didn't buy it...have 5 kindles new touch & keyboard end of last year... you can't sell them I have tried, Amazon sure knows how to put on a show tho...


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

3 G with SO and the fushia case


----------



## Lanshark (Jun 17, 2010)

Kindle PW, WiFi & 3G, Special Offers
Fushia


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Kindle Paperwhite WiFi only with SO & the fuschia cover...delivery date of Oct 3


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

Count me in for two PW 3G no SO...both for me and my Mother (Christmas gift).  Mine is getting a fuschia cover and she will get the ink blue.  Both PWs are scheduled for 10/3.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Ordered Paperwhite 3G without special offers, estimated delivery October 2nd and Persimmon cover, estimated delivery October 16th


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I ordered a 3G wi-fi Paperwhite w/SO and an ink blue cover. Delivery date for Kindle should be Oct. 11 and the cover should be on Oct. 31. I wasn't going to get a new Kindle, but I love the idea of 7 fonts, graduated inward lighting (my description), 8 week battery life, and the "time remaining in the chapter" function. Since I read on my treadmill (as well as everywhere else that I can), I often have to page forward or look at the page numbers to figure out how much more time will be required to finish the chapter.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I am impressed by all of you brave enough to order different color cases.  I stuck with black... it makes it easier to pass on to the three boys in my house.  Pink would end up going to waste eventually.  But I think I might get a little crazy with my skin this time!  THAT I can get away with!


----------



## chele162 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ordered two Kindle PWs! One for me and one for my mom's Christmas gift. Now what to do with our Keyboard Kindles?? Ordered both Fuchsia cases. I was going to order the persimmon for my mom but the delivery date was later in the month so I went with two pink.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine is the 3G+WIFI PW, w/o offers,  a Persimmon case, adapter,and 2 yr warranty.  Won't be here until Oct 10th tho..  I may not keep it tho.. not sure how much I will like Touch.  Will hold on to my K3 Keybd just in case.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

3G, w/SO, fuchsia cover. Getting a 10/11 delivery date on the Kindle, 10/3 on the cover. Hopefully that will change and they'll both be 10/3.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

PW Wifi only SO with ink blue case, power adapter & 2 yr warranty.  (free shipping) Kindle supposed to come between Oct5 & Oct 11 and the case and adapter not until Nov 1-Nov 3 (guess I can use the adapter I have for my K2). The warrenty ships first of all Sep12-Sep17, which makes no sense, but I suppose it can't actually start until I register the kindle.
I got the extra adapter because I may give away my K2 after I get this one.

Originally thought I had to have the 3G but when I use my smartphone, I ususally just use wifi & rarely the mobile 3G. So I'm just going with the Wifi only.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> 3G, w/SO, fuchsia cover. Getting a 10/11 delivery date on the Kindle, 10/3 on the cover. Hopefully that will change and they'll both be 10/3.


weird... i switched to the fuchsia so i could get a 10/3 date....


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

3G w/ SO and fuchsia cover also. I was all set to go wifi only, figuring I could use the hotspot option on my iPad if needed when away from home. 

Then I thought about the cruise we are taking in mid-October and opted for 3G. I like the option of getting the US news easily when traveling. And the international delivery charges on the Kindle are cheaper than an international data plan for my phone or iPad. 

I opted for one-day Prime shipping and have an estimated delivery date of 10/10. We leave for the cruise on 10/12.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Paperwhite Wifi/SO, Fuschia cover.   I'm getting an Oct 3rd date for both. Can't wait!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

In a fit of self-indulgence, I ordered the PW 3G with special offers and a persimmon cover. I still have a K1 (which I gave to a friend who has never re-registered it and just keeps reading my books) and a Kindle Keyboard which I'm going to keep because I see that the PW doesn't have speakers. I like having bright covers that help me spot the K wherever I've left it last and like having different colors on each device (have a Kobo too).

Before completing my order, I remembered the points on my Amazon Rewards card, which brought the total price down by more than half.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

telracs said:


> weird... i switched to the fuchsia so i could get a 10/3 date....


You also ordered a couple of hours earlier than I did.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Paperwhite wifi with SO. No cover. I just got a custom m-edge cover that will work just fine.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Paperwhite 3G w Special Offers.  No cover.

With .1 inch difference in each of the width and length dimensions and .04 inch in thickness, my lovely wine colored Celtic Hounds Oberon will work fine.    I hated the thought of having to buy a third wine Celtic Hounds cover.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Tatiana said:


> Paperwhite 3G w Special Offers. No cover.
> 
> With .1 inch difference in each of the width and length dimensions and .04 inch in thickness, my lovely wine colored Celtic Hounds Oberon will work fine.  I hated the thought of having to buy a third wine Celtic Hounds cover.


What Kindle do you now have in your lovely wine colored Celtic Hounds Oberon? I have a Touch in my lovely green Celtic Hounds Oberon. I didn't see a comparison of the sizes, but I may save my blue Amazon cover if my new Kindle will fit in the Oberon. The only reason that I have and use my Amazon lighted cover sometimes is because of the light, but that won't be an issue with the Paperwhite.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Right now, I ordered the 3G with SO, butI may change it to the wi -fi only. I haven't ordered a cover yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> What Kindle do you now have in your lovely wine colored Celtic Hounds Oberon? I have a Touch in my lovely green Celtic Hounds Oberon. I didn't see a comparison of the sizes, but I may save my blue Amazon cover if my new Kindle will fit in the Oberon. The only reason that I have and use my Amazon lighted cover sometimes is because of the light, but that won't be an issue with the Paperwhite.


The new PW kindle is just a skosh smaller than the old Touch. . .so a cover designed for hte Touch will probably handle the PW just fine. In fact, if you look on Amazon, many of the branded covers say they fit the Kindle, Kindle Touch and Kindle PW.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The new PW kindle is just a skosh smaller than the old Touch. . .so a cover designed for hte Touch will probably handle the PW just fine. In fact, if you look on Amazon, many of the branded covers say they fit the Kindle, Kindle Touch and Kindle PW.


Note that the Amazon ones, which are form fitting and don't rely on straps, will not fit both the PW and the Kindle Touch.

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ordered Kindle PW3G, No SO, and the ink blue cover with two day delivery.

Estimated delivery 10/15 for the Kindle, and 10/31 for the cover. 

I've been waiting for this ever since the Nook with the lighted screen came out. I'm glad it's finally here.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Kindle PW, WiFi & 3G, No offers.  Onyx cover.  My K3 is going fine... but what the hell.  I hope I can adjust to the lack of buttons.


----------



## Bill44 (May 25, 2012)

What did I order? Nothing. Why would I spend money to trade my Touch with a heap of memory for a Touch with a light and a lot less memory? I'll wait until mine wears out thank you.


----------



## thetonyclifton (Aug 26, 2010)

I ordered a Paperwhite 3G without special offers and an onyx case...sadly I live in the UK so I have to get it delivered via a friend in the US which will delay my kindle 

My delivery date originally said October 11th (I ordered pretty quickly too!!) but I had checked 'group my packages into as few deliveries as possible' which I have now changed so hopefully I will get stuff quicker.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Paperwhite WiFi SO and Fuchsia cover.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

PW 3G with SO.  Estimated delivery date October 3.  Saddle tan cover.  Estimated delivery date October 31.  Amazon couldn't have covers ready sooner??  I prefer natural color leather to obviously dyed color unless it's a color I reeeeally like.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Paperwhite wifi with SO, delivery estimate of Oct. 3rd. Power adapter and graphite zip sleeve, both have shipped already since they work with existing models.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Ordered the pw 3G without so.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

PW WiFi w/SO and onyx cover.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

> Quote from: Tatiana on Yesterday at 09:01:48 PM
> Paperwhite 3G w Special Offers. No cover.
> 
> With .1 inch difference in each of the width and length dimensions and .04 inch in thickness, my lovely wine colored Celtic Hounds Oberon will work fine. Grin I hated the thought of having to buy a third wine Celtic Hounds cover.





Cindy416 said:



> What Kindle do you now have in your lovely wine colored Celtic Hounds Oberon? I have a Touch in my lovely green Celtic Hounds Oberon. I didn't see a comparison of the sizes, but I may save my blue Amazon cover if my new Kindle will fit in the Oberon. The only reason that I have and use my Amazon lighted cover sometimes is because of the light, but that won't be an issue with the Paperwhite.


I have a Kindle Touch in my Celtic Hounds cover. I've had a Celtic Hounds cover for both my K3 and my KTouch. When DH gives my his original Fire (he's getting the 8.9 Fire HD) I'll put it in my K3 Celtic Hounds cover. We've tried it and it fits.

The dimensions of the Kindle Touch are:
6.8 inches x 4.7 inches x .40 inches

The dimensions of the Kindle Paperwhite are:
6.7 inches x 4.6 inches x .36 inches

That is a .1 inch (2.53 mm) difference length and width and .04 inch (1.01mm) in height. My Oberon Touch cover should fit just fine.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I have ordered 2 PW/SOs. One is a birthday gift for my DIL.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I had to order the paperwhite even though my old collection of Kindles is gathering dust.    Since AMZN has only been collecting tax in Texas for the last couple of months, it still gives me a jolt to see that add on.  I'm waiting on the case.  I mostly used the case to hold my book lights and since I won't need those, I can go bare for a while.  I really do like the form fitting case with the magnetic on and off , though, and am hoping that one of the early special offers might be a good case deal.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I ordered PW 3g WO/SO  Black Onyx cover Ink Blue cover with deliver dates of 10/17 for the PW and 10/11 10/31 for the cover (Edit: Just could not resist the Ink Blue cover  )


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Upgrading my Kindle Keyboard to the PW wifi only with special offers, and a Saddle Brown cover. 

For my SO we're upgrading from an old Kindle 2 with a failing battery to the same PW and a Persimmon cover.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

While I'm waiting for my PaperWhite 3G w/Saddle Tan cover, I'm going through my TBR list and clearing our all the titles that I picked up just because they were FREE that I will probably never read.


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

Why is the cover so expensive?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

PW (SO) wifi & fushia cover. 10/3 for kindle. Can't remember cover date.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

avivs said:


> Why is the cover so expensive?


The official Amazon covers are always on the pricey side, and these covers enable the auto sleep/wake feature whenever you open or close the cover. So there is added functionality built into the price.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I am very tempted by that cover. I may have to order one. I should wait til the reviews are in, though. Yes, I should! (Was going to do that before the announcement....but ordered the PW the second I found the order page).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

booklover888 said:


> I am very tempted by that cover. I may have to order one. I should wait til the reviews are in, though. Yes, I should! (Was going to do that before the announcement....but ordered the PW the second I found the order page).


Here ya go. 

Paperwhite Covers & Cases

It's my job to enable... 

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yollo said:


> The official Amazon covers are always on the pricey side, and these covers enable the auto sleep/wake feature whenever you open or close the cover. So there is added functionality built into the price.


That did tempt me as I love that feature with the iPad smartcover.

But I just prefer to read a Kindle naked vs. having to fold the flap back, so now that I don't need a book light I just opted for the Zip Sleeve.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

avivs said:


> Why is the cover so expensive?


I thought the same when I ordered my Touch lighted cover but really loved having the light and love the way the Kindle and cover fit. I ordered the new one but I'm happy that the cover will latch. That is the only. Thing I didn't like about the one I have now.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I order the kindle PW wifi only with SO and the fuchsia cover.  I like that the cover turn the kindle on and off as you open and close it. Delivery Estimate: Tuesday October 2, 2012 w/ 1 day prime shipping.


----------



## tomato88 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pre-ordered Kindle PW WiFi and Ink Blue cover.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I ordered Kindle PW wifi w/out SO and a fuchsia cover.  Delivery is scheduled for 10/2.  I can't wait!

Originally, I also had an onyx cover on order (couldn't decide), but I cancelled that order today.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I changed my shipping to one day.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> I changed my shipping to one day.


Smart. You'll be thankful on release day. That extra day can feel really long when you have to read about everyone else getting theirs. And yes, I am talking from experience. 

I thought I posted already in this thread, but I didn't.

I ordered the PW wifi s/o. 1 day ship for October 2nd. I haven't ordered a cover yet. I was thinking of the ink blue one, but then I noticed that the color frame shows and I think my eyes would get distracted. So if I do decide to get it, I will get the black one, or onyx as they call it.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I ordered the PW wifi s/o. 1 day ship for October 2nd. I haven't ordered a cover yet. I was thinking of the ink blue one, but then I noticed that the color frame shows and I think my eyes would get distracted. So if I do decide to get it, I will get the black one, or onyx as they call it.


That's why I decided on the Onyx cover. I wanted the Persimmon at first but felt the color framed around the PW would distract me.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

I think the cover showing wouldn't be any more distracting than a skin is.  My K2 is skinned; I only noticed it for a short time. Once you get into the reading , you won't notice it.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Most skins would be very distracting to me too. The only reason I put one on my K3 is because it developed a crack at the corner. So I got obsessed looking at that.  . The skin I picked is black wood. Its basically one color, almost the same than the case of the Kindle.
I wouldn't mind the case in color if the color was not visible bordering the kindle. But it looks like these cases to just that. 

So I guess black it is.


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

oh no. is the blue cover really going to be a problam?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

After a lot of procrastination I finally ordered.  While I rarely used 3G to download books on my KK, I have missed it a little with my K4NT and was tempted to get 3G for the Paperwhite.  And while last year I figured I would only buy the new Kindle if it had a built in light, the Paperwhite will hopefully not be my last mobile Kindle.  If Amazon releases a Paperwhite w Light Kindle with page turn buttons, I'm ordering that one so fast.  I finally decided to get wifi only cuz even if I keep it, I hope to replace it soon with a model that has page turn buttons.

It is suppose to arrive on October 17th, I plan to order a Belkin cover closer to then.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The 3G model is already a bit backlogged. It says

"Due to popular demand, orders placed today are expected to ship the week of October 15th.

And the wifi model says:

"Due to popular demand, orders placed today are expected to ship the week of October 8th"


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd assume they make more of the wifi only model since it likely sells best being cheapest.  Heck, it's even way up in the poll in this thread on a site full of super diehard readers who are most likely to need 3G to download books.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The wifi only now says expected ship on October 22nd.

And I swear, I checked the 3G a little while ago and it said October 15th, but it now also says 22nd. 

It also now says, limit 5 per customer. 

Popular they are.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

It's been awhile since I was around here, good to see the community still rolling along.  My lovely wife (mom133d aka Liz) had ordered hers on the day it was announced, but it took me a few days to get interested...and admittedly it was the whispersync for voice that did me in.

I have an hour drive into my job for the past 6 years so I listen to most of my books...and have little spare time to read read.  But that job is ending in October and likely I will be closer to home wherever I find my next job, so I should have more time to read.

I ordered the 3G PaperWhite with Special Offers...with an Onyx Case.(and got a October 22nd shipping date)


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

3G, NO SO! I didn't get a cover yet, I want to see what other companies offer. I also bought the charger plug, am I crazy? The one I have will be passed on to my friend with my K3. But $19.99 seems like a lot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

R. M. Reed said:


> 3G, NO SO! I didn't get a cover yet, I want to see what other companies offer. I also bought the charger plug, am I crazy? The one I have will be passed on to my friend with my K3. But $19.99 seems like a lot.


Did you check your invoice carefully? When I ordered one of the Fires with the charger, they gave a credit of $10. Not sure the same deal was available with the PW kindle -- I think so -- but if you didn't get the $10 credit you should ask CS. The PW page shows the price of the charger is only $9.99.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, there was a $10 credit for ordering a charger plug with the PW when I ordered.  Might not come up if you didn't order them together (i.e. ordered the PW, then placed a separate order for the charger).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was going to order that extra charger plug too, but since I put the kindle on 1 day shipping, it had the charger on that too. For an extra 3.99. So I had to place my kindle order separate. They charge 1day ship per item, not order. But it did show a $10 discount when I first did it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If you're looking for a (an?) USB charger, there are less expensive alternatives to the Amazon one. Here, for example:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dreamgear-ISOUND-2106-iPad-2-iPad-iPod-iPhone-4-Port-USB-Wall-Charger-Pro/19336747


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

Just placed order for Kindle Paperwhite and fuschia cover!  But my estimate delivery date is Oct 23rd  and cover Oct 29.  Bummer.  Sure hope they move up the delivery date.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Atunah...For future reference...After the order was placed you could have also when to check orders and just changed the method of shipping on the plug. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I had also ordered the chargers, but for the Fires & they came today. Both were charged around $19. I checked my receipt at Amazon & I think that the $10 will be credited from the price of the Fires, instead of the charger, because I see the $10 credited from the total order.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I just looked at my email about the order, and there is a $10 "Promotion Applied."


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

R. M. Reed said:


> I just looked at my email about the order, and there is a $10 "Promotion Applied."


That's for ordering the power charger. I ordered one with my Fire and the $10 was deducted from that order.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

sebat said:


> Atunah...For future reference...After the order was placed you could have also when to check orders and just changed the method of shipping on the plug.


Darn it, I wish I had known this! I canceled the charger when I changed my shipping to one day for the same reason, didn't want to pay $3.99 for the shipping on the charger.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Darn it, I wish I had known this! I canceled the charger when I changed my shipping to one day for the same reason, didn't want to pay $3.99 for the shipping on the charger.


I did the same thing and only discovered it after checking the dates on my orders.

I wish they gave us the option of not getting all those separate shipments. I don't need my charger before my Fire and I don't need my cover before my Kindle. It would save them money and I'd be happier too.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I ordered a wi-fi + 3G last week, and, without thinking, left the delivery speed set at 2-day delivery, with a delivery date of October 11. If I go in and modify the order for 1-day delivery, would I lose my place in the queue and end up with a later shipping date? (I tried placing an order awhile ago to see when the delivery date would be, and it shows October 23, so, of course, I cancelled that (my 2nd) order. I'd rather wait an extra day to get my PW than get it a day sooner, although I'd love to have it on the 10th.) Anyone with experience doing this?


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Cindy go and message them you can email or have them call you and ask them


----------



## gstvsn (Mar 7, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I ordered a wi-fi + 3G last week, and, without thinking, left the delivery speed set at 2-day delivery, with a delivery date of October 11. If I go in and modify the order for 1-day delivery, would I lose my place in the queue and end up with a later shipping date? (I tried placing an order awhile ago to see when the delivery date would be, and it shows October 23, so, of course, I cancelled that (my 2nd) order. I'd rather wait an extra day to get my PW than get it a day sooner, although I'd love to have it on the 10th.) Anyone with experience doing this?


I went in and changed my shipping method a few times just to see how much it would cost tomget it sooner--it didn't seem to put me later for a ship date. The delivery date just changed according to the shipping method I chose. To be safe, call and ask them to do it (or use the live chat--I did that this morning and it was great!), but I think it should be fine.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

gstvsn said:


> I went in and changed my shipping method a few times just to see how much it would cost tomget it sooner--it didn't seem to put me later for a ship date. The delivery date just changed according to the shipping method I chose. To be safe, call and ask them to do it (or use the live chat--I did that this morning and it was great!), but I think it should be fine.


Well, I experimented with my cover's shipping date, and it moved from Oct. 31 to Nov. 6.  I chatted with Kindle c.s., and there's nothing she could do to move me back to the Oct. 31 date. Sure glad I didn't experiment with my Paperwhite. She was able to tell me that the shipping date on my PW is now Oct. 3, so maybe that will get it to me a day earlier than the 6th.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I ordered a wi-fi + 3G last week, and, without thinking, left the delivery speed set at 2-day delivery, with a delivery date of October 11. If I go in and modify the order for 1-day delivery, would I lose my place in the queue and end up with a later shipping date? (I tried placing an order awhile ago to see when the delivery date would be, and it shows October 23, so, of course, I cancelled that (my 2nd) order. I'd rather wait an extra day to get my PW than get it a day sooner, although I'd love to have it on the 10th.) Anyone with experience doing this?


I did exactly this and now have Oct 2nd instead of Oct 3rd. I didn't lose my place in the queue, it only made mine one day earlier as I wanted.  I can't say you won't lose your place, but I didn't, and it really shouldn't change anything as you're simply changing the speed on the same item you already ordered. However, crazy things sometimes happen so it's hard to say for certain. I think tiggeerrific had a good suggestion, maybe best to call Amazon. Good luck either way.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

Atunah said:


> I was going to order that extra charger plug too, but since I put the kindle on 1 day shipping, it had the charger on that too. For an extra 3.99. So I had to place my kindle order separate. They charge 1day ship per item, not order. But it did show a $10 discount when I first did it.


Keep in mind the new paperwhite does not come with wall charger. Was very surprised since when I bought the Nookglow it had both USB and wall charger.

I canceled my first order for PW after I found out I needed wall charger, as I use iPad as my computer and can't charge with USB.

Reordered with charger and got the $10 discount. My delivery date moved one date farther though


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

LuvHorses said:


> Keep in mind the new paperwhite does not come with wall charger. Was very surprised since when I bought the Nookglow it had both USB and wall charger.
> 
> I canceled my first order for PW after I found out I needed wall charger, as I use iPad as my computer and can't charge with USB.
> 
> Reordered with charger and got the $10 discount. My delivery date moved one date farther though


You can use the same wall charger as all of the other Kindles. You just plug the USB into it. When traveling I use my iPad wall charger for my iPhone and Kindle. It has never hurt anything.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah an iPad or iPhone charger would work fine.  The iPad is 10w and the iPhone and Kindle chargers are 5w.  But the voltage is similar and the 5w devices will only pull 5w from the 10w iPad charger--so no harm (but they won't charge faster either).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah an iPad or iPhone charger would work fine. The iPad is 10w and the iPhone and Kindle chargers are 5w. But the voltage is similar and the 5w devices will only pull 5w from the 10w iPad charger--so no harm (but they won't charge faster either).


I have the new Kindle Powerfast charger and that says 9W so I guess that wouldn't charge the iPad (if I had one)?

My present Fire charger says:

AC Input: 100-240v - 50-60Hz 0.3A
DC Output: 5V -- 1.8A

It doesn't mention watts, that I can see. Is there a way to calculate watts from the information that is given?

L


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

LuvHorses said:


> Keep in mind the new paperwhite does not come with wall charger. Was very surprised since when I bought the Nookglow it had both USB and wall charger.
> 
> I canceled my first order for PW after I found out I needed wall charger, as I use iPad as my computer and can't charge with USB.
> 
> Reordered with charger and got the $10 discount. My delivery date moved one date farther though


The Kindle Touch didn't come with a plug either. You don't have to use the Amazon branded charger, any usb charger will do & besides Amazon you can get them just about anywhere... Wal-Mart, Radio Shack, Target, etc. I bought a Belkin duel usb charger a few years ago for my ipod (they don't come with chargers). It works out well because I can charge my Kindle & ipod at the same time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have the new Kindle Powerfast charger and that says 9W so I guess that wouldn't charge the iPad (if I had one)?
> 
> My present Fire charger says:
> 
> ...


Watts = Volts x amps. 5V x 1.8A = 9W. So the new Fire is the same as the old one. . .and the old integrated cord/plug will work. AND, as the new 'Powerfast' one says it's good for eInk kindles as well, I guess that settles it that one can use the old Fire charger to charge an eInk Kindle if one wishes to.

FWIW, the Amazon plugs they sell for Kindles, the white oval shaped ones, say 4.9V .85A which works out to just over 4W. And I've used that to charge my Fire, too, though it's not as fast.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

A 9w charger would probably charged the iPad (with the screen off).  It would just take a little longer.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Ann and mooshie!


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

Kathy said:


> You can use the same wall charger as all of the other Kindles. You just plug the USB into it. When traveling I use my iPad wall charger for my iPhone and Kindle. It has never hurt anything.


I don't have another wall charger from a previous kindle. Plus I prefer to use branded chargers for devices. I have had problems in the past when I didn't.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a wall charger with my KK. I have it incorporated on my desk. I just thought I could use a second one for downstairs and I have 3 usb cords in the house from when I had issues with my first KK's 2 years ago. But I don't really need another.  .

What we really need in our house is some sort of charging station. My hubby's work ithingies, my K1, KK and fire, and some other thingies, the battery rechargers, etc.  One of these days I'll find a place for a table or something like that and lay all the charging wires behind, with all the devices having its own place. Gonna need a really big powerstrip.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

LuvHorses said:


> I don't have another wall charger from a previous kindle. Plus I prefer to use branded chargers for devices. I have had problems in the past when I didn't.


That's fine. I have this one on my desk at work and use it for my iPhone. Works great and has a extra long cord.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I ordered the PW with wifi yesterday and my shipping date is 10/24.    I didn't order a case or additional charger.  The only reason my KK has a case is for the light.  With the PW I won't need the added weight of the cover.  I will, however, order a new skin for it just because that drab gray depresses me.    I'm looking forward to not having to keep a cover.  I have been enjoying my KK this summer in the pool with my waterproof pouch so I'm not sure how this PW will fit in my gadget pile.    I will probably give my KK to my grandson as soon as I feel I can let it go.  I have such an attachment to it but the PW backlight was the answer to my heavy case delema.  I'm rambling...sorry...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just changed my order to the PW 3G SO. I had ordered the Wifi version. Someone had mentioned on another thread about being able to sync between audio books & visual books. Now, instead of getting my kindle on 10/3, I'll be getting it on 10/24.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Toby said:


> I just changed my order to the PW 3G SO. I had ordered the Wifi version. Someone had mentioned on another thread about being able to sync between audio books & visual books. Now, instead of getting my kindle on 10/3, I'll be getting it on 10/24.


You would be able to sync between audio and Kindle (assuming they are the Kindle/Audible enabled books) with just WiFi, but that assumes you have WiFi everywhere. If you don't have it in your office, home, etc., then yes, you want 3G.

I've been busy syncing between Audible and Kindle books since they announced it last week. It works very well...

L


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Leslie! I haven't tried the audible books yet, because I am currently reading 2 library books. I just realized that listening to an audible book on my wifi Fire, in the car with no wifi, & putting on 3G on kindle won't work if you can not connect to the mothership, as I call amazon, if you don't have wifi for the Fire. I probably wouldn't be doing that anyway, but listening to a book at home, so if I forget to sync the kindle book that I am listening to on an audio book at home, I'll have the 3G to use. I don't have to worry about syncing the audible book on the Fire at home. I only have wifi at home. Don't go to places that have public wifi. Thanks for letting me know that it's working for you. I can't wait to try it.


----------

